# gonna start my first cycle of test e



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

hey guys was planning on starting my first cycle:
tell me what you think?

*Im  18 aprox 185cm*
*81kg *
*Body type pretty athletic body*
*Been working out at the gym for 4 years on and off.*
*Cycle:*
week 1 250mg test e
week 2 250mg test e
week 3 250mg test e 
week 4 250mg test e
week 5 250mg test e
week 6 250mg test e
week 7 250mg test e
week 8 250mg test e
week 9 250mg test e
week 10 250mg test e 
  And if all goes to plan ill maybe up from 250 to 500? After week 4?
  And start Clomid therapy  18 days after last injection 
  [FONT=&quot]Day 1 - 300mg 
Day 2-11 - 100mg/day 
Day 12-21 - 50mg/day 
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]My queston is what else would i need and is this cycle enough to make good gains =] ?[/FONT]


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 7, 2010)

Your training cannot be "on and off". One of the most important parts of a cycle besides lifting hard is your diet. What is your diet like now? Whats your training look like?


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wait does that say you are 18? If thats the case you need to wait like 5-10 years.


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 7, 2010)

i think clomid may start a couple days earlier if you only do 250mg the whole time, im on a similar cycle 4th jab tonight havent much gains yet, 1kilo (2.2 pounds)


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 7, 2010)

also maybe get an AI


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah bro, for your own health you should wait.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

im 22 bro 
my traing back then was on and off atm im going pretty hardcore haha like 5/6 times aweek for a couple of hours my diet is goot i love to eat healthy food 
breakfast i eat eggs + cereal and plenty of fruit
lunch alot of meat hardly any fat + milk 

snacks sometimes tuna
dinner same + cott cheese + vegs


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 7, 2010)

I still feel that 22 is to young. What is your calorie, protein, fat, and carb intake? If you don't take in the right amounts all the test in the world won't do anything for you.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

what AI's do you suggest and how often should this be taken?


----------



## cr25ovet (Dec 7, 2010)

i think u r wasting ur time with 250 mg a week.
why not 500????


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

u rec bro?
u say that from personal experience?


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

i guess im scared ill screw my self up if i jump to 500 but i dunno im willing to do it i guess but just need to find out what improvements id get and what id need to change or add if i were to increase?


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol i reckon u are 18 not 22 . . . 
im taking aromasin, all depends on if u need it, will reduce bloat and avoid estrogenic sides like gyno, i think doses change from person to person depends how much you need, im taking 12.5mg eod. 

lol if u are 18 i wouldn't recommend cycle but at least you are doing pct and doing some research
i know kids at my gym 16-17 doing d bol only cycles, 500mg test n deca cycles, get pissed drunk every weekend, no pct, diets shit, train shitloads of isolation exercises and dont do enough compound like squats or deadlifts, and do cycle after cycle leaving no time for test levels to recover, and have alright bodies atm but i wonder how they will be going at 40 years old.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

so the deal with aromasin is to take it when side effects start till they stop right?


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol if you are prone to the sides take with cycle, some people also take with cycle to reduce bloating, others just keep it on hand and if sides appear you start taking then increase dose until it goes


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

yeah thats what im plannign on doing to use it when they appear if thy appear.
i read with these side effects they dont norm appear unless you have it in ur genes and i dont im pretty sure but im gonna buy some and eep them in hand just incase.

but how do u susgest i should od it with cycle or the way im doin?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 7, 2010)

mumuownsu said:


> i guess im scared ill screw my self up if i jump to 500 but i dunno im willing to do it i guess but just need to find out what improvements id get and what id need to change or add if i were to increase?






mumuownsu said:


> yeah thats what im plannign on doing to use it when they appear if thy appear.
> i read with these side effects they dont norm appear unless you have it in ur genes and i dont im pretty sure but im gonna buy some and eep them in hand just incase.
> 
> but how do u susgest i should od it with cycle or the way im doin?



Read the below thread, read it 2-3 times start to finish. It will answer all your questions about your first cycle. Good luck.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

PS: If you are 18, don't be an idiot and stunt your growth. I didn't stop growing until 22. Once you take steroids, your growth plates will fuse together and you will not fully develop to your body's true potential. And I'm not condoning prohormones, but I took my first prohormone (Superdrol) when I was 19, and I continued to grow vertically after a few cycles. But any true steroid will stop your growth guaranteed.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Emyr (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are going with this then If i was you I would bump the test E up to 500ml a week, Trust me, you will regret wasting your time and money doing 250. Just my opinion


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 8, 2010)

Emyr said:


> If you are going with this then If i was you I would bump the test E up to 500ml a week, Trust me, you will regret wasting your time and money doing 250. Just my opinion



I think he meant 500 mg and if you are 18 years old, please wait at least a few years before using AAS. At 18, your natural test levels are unbelievable and you can gain so fast by just training hard and eating right. You set yourself up for some serious issues later down the road, one of which is erectile disfunction which I'm sure no one wants. That among a number of other issues. Just really think it thru before you decide.


----------



## Emyr (Dec 8, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I think he meant 500 mg and if you are 18 years old, please wait at least a few years before using AAS. At 18, your natural test levels are unbelievable and you can gain so fast by just training hard and eating right. You set yourself up for some serious issues later down the road, one of which is erectile disfunction which I'm sure no one wants. That among a number of other issues. Just really think it thru before you decide.



Yes sorry 500mg , and yes listen to ripped your looking for trouble at 18. but if you decide to carry on do take care


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2010)

Man I agree with these people about the age. Even though I'm just a little older than you trust me, you're not ready to do it right. And to top it off you don't need it. I grew not just muscle but vertically as well until about 21. 

Besides that I know at 18 I did not have the discipline or responsibility to properly run a cycle. The nutrition will also be hard. Just think about it.

However at your age I give you props for not going over board. If you are going to do it, stick with the 250mg/wk. Get some clomid, aromasin/adex, and some nolva just in case. Acquire everything you need before you start.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys =]
yeah well im gettin everything before startin dont wanna fuck around haha


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 8, 2010)

im w8ing for everything before starting so i dont fuck around
n after 4 or 2 weeks i might bump it up to 500


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 8, 2010)

If you do test e it wont kick in until week 4 or 5. And it takes around 2 weeks to clear your system to start pct. 

So think about that if you decide to up the dosage.


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 9, 2010)

this is my first cycle and im doing around 350 a week, obviously 500mg will be better but it is not a waste doing 250, its still like triple your natural test and you should still gain. Sides can also be worse with higher doses so better just easing into it i reckon.

i dont know if i am allowed to link other sites or not? but this study shows 300mg test vs 600mg n states fat free mass difference, fat gain, strength , and sides difference.

300mg vs. 600mg of testosterone. - MESO-Rx


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 9, 2010)

I cant belive half the stuff I read. Someone needs to link the first cycle link......at 18 when I was your weight I gained another 15kg in under a year natural belive it or not I am not fussed. but I think you can do alot more gains at your age natural.

try GVT and stuff ya food down like a beast I bet you will gain more like that than taking 250mg of gear and being so so with training.

brother read more learn more, eat more and you will grow more.


----------



## aussie1 (Dec 9, 2010)

im fair new to steroids but have been researching for a while, always confuses me when people say like you need to gain to your natural potential then use steroids? is this based on the theory of steroids closing growth plates in bones?

i think you do need to train natural for a 3-5 years so you can learn about training, diet, rest, supplements and how your body responds to routines and what is best for your body, this couldn't be achieved on steroids because majority of gains would be due 2 steroids but yeh i dunno


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah true true i might up the dosage =]
another question is with   [FONT=&quot]aromasin im planning on taking it only if i get bad side effects and do so till they leave? is that alright?
[/FONT]


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it's better to prevent it than to try and fix it if it happens. You will also keep off some water weight this way.


----------



## Reigning Blood (Dec 9, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Yeah bro, for your own health you should wait.


 
Agreed - if you just eat about 250g of protein/day and hit the weights hard, you'll grow easily.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 9, 2010)

I think this guy would rather fuck himself for the rest of his life for some quick gains!


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 9, 2010)

good point bro
how do u suggest i add it into my cycle?


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 9, 2010)

how do u suggest i add it into my cycle bud? coz uv got a good point


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 9, 2010)

and i heard by doing it that way ur gains arent as good is thta true?


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes it will hinder your gains some. Now if you want people to help you starting answering questions that people asked you. There are about 100 threads on this very topic. In fact there is a sticky call first cycle and pct.


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 10, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I think this guy would rather fuck himself for the rest of his life for some quick gains!


----------



## liftshit0409 (Dec 10, 2010)

Emyr said:


> If you are going with this then If i was you I would bump the test E up to 500ml a week, Trust me, you will regret wasting your time and money doing 250. Just my opinion


 
I am 19 now and I did 250/week of test e through out my 18th year, and I had some pretty good gains. The reason I did low doses is because of my age. 250 should be fine for now. Go up about your 2nd or 3rd cycle.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 10, 2010)

liftshit0409 said:


> I am 19 now and I did 250/week of test e through out my 18th year, and I had some pretty good gains. The reason I did low doses is because of my age. 250 should be fine for now. Go up about your 2nd or 3rd cycle.



You're advising an 18 year old to use but not only that, you advise him to increase the doseage on 2nd and 3rd cycles for someone who isn't even 21? IMO that's just very bad advice. I've never negged anyone here but I'm tempted in this case. Sorry if I sound rude. Just disappoints me when people point teenagers in the wrong direction.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 10, 2010)

how do u rec i do this? how do i organise it?


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 10, 2010)

mumuownsu said:


> how do u rec i do this? how do i organise it?


 
Wait 5 years and then come back


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 11, 2010)

how yo usuggest i do that?


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 11, 2010)

aussie1 said:


> im fair new to steroids but have been researching for a while, *always confuses me when people say like you need to gain to your natural potential then use steroids*? is this based on the theory of steroids closing growth plates in bones?
> 
> i think you do need to train natural for a 3-5 years so you can learn about training, diet, rest, supplements and how your body responds to routines and what is best for your body, this couldn't be achieved on steroids because majority of gains would be due 2 steroids but yeh i dunno


 
If you are confused by this, then you should stay away from roids till u figure out what natural potential is


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 11, 2010)

mumuownsu said:


> hey guys was planning on starting my first cycle:
> tell me what you think?
> 
> *Im 18 aprox 185cm*
> ...


 
id do 500mg of test-enth a week for 12week maybe throw in 30mg of dbol ed for 4wk just to kick start and see results from the start, id also add 0.5mg of arimidex eod/e3d as u dont wana reduce estrogen 2 much because it aids in the muscle building process and increases growth hormone output. id also add nolvedex to ur pct 20mg ed for 4 weeks. nolvedex is just as efficient at raising ur test levels as clomid is, 150mg of clomid is roughly equal to 40mg of nolva at stimulatin ur tests. hope this info helps bro


----------



## liftshit0409 (Dec 11, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> You're advising an 18 year old to use but not only that, you advise him to increase the doseage on 2nd and 3rd cycles for someone who isn't even 21? IMO that's just very bad advice. I've never negged anyone here but I'm tempted in this case. Sorry if I sound rude. Just disappoints me when people point teenagers in the wrong direction.


 

I'm just saying that I did it and I had a very good pct, and i recently had got an test to see where my testosterone levels were and they were healthy, i agree that it is a big risk, but by the way he is talking.. he's gonna do it regardless to what anyone says.  A strong pct is key.


----------



## mumuownsu (Dec 11, 2010)

cheers aazaa86 

another question is could i pull off not use hcg ?


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 12, 2010)

mumuownsu said:


> cheers aazaa86
> 
> another question is could i pull off not use hcg ?


 

i dont ever use hcg in my cycles or for pct iv read so much on the drug and found ther is so many contradictions out ther that its hard to no wots the proper way to use it effectivley... HCG administration post-cycle is common practice among bodybuilders in the belief that it will aid the natural testosterone recovery, but this theory is unfounded and also counterproductive. The rapid rise in both testosterone, and thus oestrogen due to aromatisation, from the administration of HCG causes further inhibition of the HPTA (Hypothalamic/Pituitary/Testicular Axis); this actually worsens the recovery situation. HCG does not restore the natural testosterone production it only acts as LH. clomid and nolvedex is sufficient enuf 2 bring everything back 2 size and 2 workin order no need to add hcg, its the most misused and misunderstood drug in bodybuilding imo...


----------



## GFR (Apr 8, 2012)

Post some pics


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 8, 2012)

Are your guys sure about the 500mg business? I gained 28 pounds on my first cycle with a simple pop ampoule of sustanon 250 a week. lol - on a side note, I was too young and hadn't naturally gained any wight yet so I got some major stretch markage.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 9, 2012)

Reigning Blood said:


> Agreed - if you just eat about 250g of protein/day and hit the weights hard, you'll grow easily.




doesn't matter how much protein you eat if you don't get enough calories, just sayin


----------

